# Question about nailguns/air tools



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't know much about compressors. What size set up would I need to run a nailgun and the occasional air tool off of for wood working?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Pancake compressor should work fine. I use my for framing nailers and trim nailers. No problem and easy to load in truck


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

pancake is fine for just about any nail gun but for a lot of the high rpm tools you need to go pretty big, they can drain a tank quick. spend a lot of time waiting if too small.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Look at the tools that you plan on operating and they will say on the packaging what their requirements are.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

if you are using nail guns and small air tools a pancake will work fine that's what I use and some times u can find a combo set for not much more with two or three finish nailers. but if you are using air tools like grinders, cutters, ect. for durations you would need a bigger compressor.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is a link to what I have not bad for the money

http://www.lowes.com/pd_691030-355-BTFP3KIT___?productId=50396512&pl=1&Ntt=bostich


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

i have a porter cable pancake. Have remodeled 3 family homes. Did a lot of constrcution on my new home. Its been five years and that thing rocks. the framers that framed my home were running the same compressor. I also have a couple of the hdx nailers that i got on sale for 50 dollars at HD for three nailers and that thing also rocks.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Compressors*

I have a 30 gallon in my shop for guns and orbital sanders. I also run a HVLP set up for spraying off of it. It is the smallest I would get to run orbitals or any rotary air tool, it doesn't have the capacity for long sanding sessions and the compressor runs and the more it runs the hotter it gets. I operate my brad nailer's at 80 psi down to 60 for 26 gauge finish staplers. For a big framing gun I crank it up to 110-120 psi depending on the hose length. I have seen framers run four framing guns off of a pancake, I guess 8 gallon capacity and they never shut off. Time is money for those guys and they usually have a truck full of trashed compressors. I also have an eight gallon Sear's compressor on wheels for remodel work, it will supply a framing gun just fine. For trim work I have a tiny Sear's cylinder style compressor. It is light and small with rubber feet that runs brad nailer's but it just won't quite hang with a framing gun. Hope this helps and remember to oil the tools but don't over do it and only run your air pressure at the max recommended by the tool manufacturer. I was using a Kobalt brand orbital with the air jacked up too high and the cantilever or whatever you call it that the disc is attached to flew to pieces slinging ball bearings and metal all over the place. Put a couple of good dents in the shop walls.
About max air pressure, never over max but if it is soft wood you can run lower to prevent over penetration with brad nailer's. Sometimes you can't adjust the foot shallow enough to prevent this and the only way is to cut the pressure down.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there a splitter on most units so that you can run multiple nailers at once?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Pancake compressors don't flip in the back of the truck like a tank rig. Best all around choice.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Is there a splitter on most units so that you can run multiple nailers at once?


not on the compressor but you can buy a splitter that you can run few nailers


----------

